# Tire Pressure



## jtruck618 (May 9, 2008)

I have an 07 Maxima with the 18in wheel, cannot remember the tire size. My pressure light is on and Im running 27psi. Anyone know the correct psi to run? Inside the doors says 35psi and tire says max psi. Anyone know the correct psi? Thanks!


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

I put 32psi in all customer tires at the dealership.


----------



## jtruck618 (May 9, 2008)

I will try that and see if the light goes off. Thanks.....


----------

